# OTA Mounting



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I plan on purchasing the Antennacraft U-8000 UHF/HD 8 Bay Bowtie
Antenna (U8000) and the AntennaCraft CS600 Suburban VHF FM HD Antenna
(CS600), but I am not sure what mounting supplies I need.. This will
go on the side of the house (Vinyl Siding). However, the roof is
metal. Also, I would like the UHF antenna to mount on top of the VHF
antenna if possible. I don't need a rotator or amplifier. What would
be recommended?


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Hopefully I can help a bit... But first I must ask: why such big antennas? I had a look at TV Fool and all of your stations are local. The 8-Bay bow tie antenna is overkill and it's huge. You could easily get by with a 4-Bay or even less.

The AntennaCraft CS600 receives the entire VHF band, but you will only need the High Band portion. Unless you want this antenna for FM reception as well, you might consider the Antennacraft HBU-22 for both VHF-High and UHF.

To give you an idea, we live in very comparable locations when it comes to receive signal strengths and channel assignments. I get very good results with the little Antennacarft AC-9 (VHF-High and UHF) at about 15' above the ground. My surrounding terrain is very flat, but my antenna is very low. The HBU-22 should work even better for you. 

And if you're trying to receive the stations from Boston, I don't think you'll be successful with the 8-Bay UHF antenna.

As far as mounting, try to keep the antenna at least 3/4 wavelength away from anything, especially metal. This is less important if the side of the house is near the back of the antenna. Your lowest channel will be channel 8 (ABC). 3/4 wavelength is about 4 feet. So if possible mount the VHF antenna at least 4' above the roof, and keep it at least 4' away from surrounding objects. But then again, I was not able to follow this rule with my antenna... it is mounted under an eve of my house, hanging about 6" below the metal gutter with the rear of the antenna closest to the side of the house, and it works fine. My lowest channel is channel 9.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I need to receive channel 6, so I need VHF Low. Also HAVE to get channel 8, 23, and 51, without use of a rotater. Also, my 51 is about 60 miles away.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you mean NBC channel 6? And do you realize that it's digital channel assignment is channel 44? I assumed you're planning all of this antenna work to receive the digital signals, as the analog signals will disappear in February.

I can't figure out your channel 51 situation. I'm using Portland, ME as your location, and tvfool.com shows channel 51 (The CW, digital channel 43) as 14 miles away with plenty of signal strength: -52.2 dBm.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I need channels Pre and Post Feb 17. Channel 6 NBC will go back to it's channel 6 slot after Feb. Prefer digital, but will take analog until Feb iif necessary (FOX 23).
It wasn't 51, it's 23 that's about 60 miles away.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

That's odd about NBC. The latest FCC data base, which was updated on 4 June, shows NBC staying at channel 44. You might want to call their chief engineer just to make sure.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I emailed channel 6. They told me they're planning on going back to channel 6 after the transition. Unless something has changed since I spoke with him.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> I emailed channel 6. They told me they're planning on going back to channel 6 after the transition. Unless something has changed since I spoke with him.


That is not what they told the FCC in February.

http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/ws...xt=25&appn=101232003&formid=387&fac_num=39664

That would not preclude them from changing their minds and asking for a channel 6 allocation. They could do so now and hope that it gets approved before February.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

kturcotte said:


> I emailed channel 6. They told me they're planning on going back to channel 6 after the transition. Unless something has changed since I spoke with him.


Right now the FCC says they are going back to 6, so they have to say they are intending t go back to 6.

But I think most stations getting kicked into low VHF are going to keep fighting it tooth and nail. I think a lot of stations view low VHF as an OTA death sentence.

So for now, assume it will be on 6. But if that's the only thing you need low VHF for, I wouldn't make the effort or investment in preparing for it until it's pretty sure to be a done deal.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

There's also channel 8, and if both 6 and 8 stay in UHF, that's going to present a problem grabbing 23 as a rotator isn't an option.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

ziggy29 said:


> Right now the FCC says they are going back to 6, so they have to say they are intending to go back to 6.


That's not how I read the DTV status report.

WCSH will stay on channel 44.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

If it stays on 44, that's going to present a problem isn't it? 44 and 23 are in different directions, and a rotator isn't an option.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

kturcotte said:


> If it stays on 44, that's going to present a problem isn't it? 44 and 23 are in different directions, and a rotator isn't an option.


That would call for either a multi-directional antenna of sufficient power or (probably more effective) two different antennas pointed in different directions on the same stack, one pointed at ch 23 and the other at ch 44.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

How would I combine the signals from the 2 UHF antennas without them interfering with each other?


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

kturcotte said:


> How would I combine the signals from the 2 UHF antennas without them interfering with each other?


What compass directions are 44 & 23 (per antennaweb.org's results for your address)?


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

kturcotte said:


> I need to receive channel 6, so I need VHF Low. Also HAVE to get channel 8, 23, and 51, without use of a rotater. Also, my 51 is about 60 miles away.


I got the antennacraft HD view 360 VHF/UHF w/ rotator and amplifier from radio shack. Its a disc about 4" high and 24" in diameter and rotates internally. I have to rotate to receive one station. I wouldn't want to rotate some ginormous metal antenna, but this little disc is pretty awesome. All of my stations are within 40 miles and this thing does great. Its 15' off the ground.

edit: i pick up a station that is 60 miles away also, but I don't watch it, so it wasn't a big concern.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

I'd use and eaves mount, like this one sold at Radio Shack.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ount&kw=eaves+antenna+mount&parentPage=search

To combine two antennas, Channel Master makes a "jointenna' device.

Try www.starkelectronic.com or www.solidsignal.com


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

BTW.. TV antennas should NOT be installed on chimneys.


----------

